# Newb Video Card Question



## Alobar65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm learning how to upgrade my video card to run two games, CIV 5 and American Mensa Academy.

I found a card and I want to buy it, but FIRST need another human confirmation that the card will work in my computer. I think it does but I'm new to this and would appreciate any feedback. 

I have a HP Pavilion a6767c Desktop PC. 
SPECS: HP Support document - HP Support Center

I have a HP W2408H Monitor. 
SPECS: HP W2408h Specs - LCD Monitors - CNET Reviews

I'm considering buying the EVGA GeForce GT 610 video card. 
SPECS: EVGA | Products | EVGA GeForce GT 610 | 01G-P3-2615-KR

Would this card work in my system? I saw another card I could afford but it required a 350W power supply and I only have a 300W. The card above only requires a 300W though. 

I'm a little confused on how monitors hook up to video cards. It appears as though my monitor uses VGA and the card above can be used with 3 types, VGA, DVI and HDMI. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Thanks in advance for any feedback.

Edit: I see I posted this in the wrong section. Sorry! To the building section..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It will work but with a 6 year old OEM power supply you really should upgrade it anyway.
Your PC had a 8400gs as a optional card when it was new, the GT610 and 8400GS are about equal in power consumption and performance.

For Civ 5 you'll right at the minimum video requirements(the entry level 7300GT card was actually slightly more powerful then either the 610 or 8400gs)


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

What gpu are you currently using? The gt 610 definitely won't any improvement if you already have an entry level gpu in the machine.


----------



## Alobar65 (Feb 3, 2014)

emosun said:


> What gpu are you currently using? The gt 610 definitely won't any improvement if you already have an entry level gpu in the machine.


I'm currently using the GPU: Intel G33/31 Express Chipset. 

Can you please explain why it won't be an improvement because the specs for the new card I mentioned seem to meet the minimum game requirements and my current display options do not. PC and Display info listed below: 

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/4/2014, 01:35:41
Machine name: D
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 
System Manufacturer: HP-Pavilion
System Model: FQ587AA-ABA a6767c
BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/16/08 15:33:21 Ver: 5.35
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
Memory: 6134MB RAM
Page File: 5460MB used, 3790MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 3100
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02
Display Memory: 286 MB
Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
Shared Memory: 286 MB
Current Mode: 1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: HP w2408 Wide LCD Monitor
Driver Name: igdumd64.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0010.1554 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 9/2/2008 08:20:58, 4858368 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a


----------



## Alobar65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> It will work but with a 6 year old OEM power supply you really should upgrade it anyway.
> Your PC had a 8400gs as a optional card when it was new, the GT610 and 8400GS are about equal in power consumption and performance.
> 
> For Civ 5 you'll right at the minimum video requirements(the entry level 7300GT card was actually slightly more powerful then either the 610 or 8400gs)


Thanks for your response. I'm not sure what you mean that the PC had an optional card. I didn't see that on the spec list. I just know the PC can't run the games now and it appears because I don't meet the min requirements for the graphics card. I've posted another system information report in my reply above.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your PC is the base model of the family, it does not have a add-in card, the next model up did.


----------



## Alobar65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> Your PC is the base model of the family, it does not have a add-in card, the next model up did.


Got it. Thanks for clarifying. 

Sorry, I'm slow with all this. So if i get the card I referenced, I should be able to play both games, CIV 5 and American Mensa Academy, although at the minimum video requirements, right? The other moderator's post still has me worrying because I don't fully understand.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You will need to upgrade the PSU before installing a GPU.
What post don't you understand?


----------



## Alobar65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tyree said:


> You will need to upgrade the PSU before installing a GPU.
> What post don't you understand?


Thanks for your reply. I don't fully understand this post: "What gpu are you currently using? The gt 610 definitely won't any improvement if you already have an entry level gpu in the machine." When I compare my current display info (posted above) against the GT610, the GT610 looks superior, more memory, etc. I could certainly be wrong though. 

Also, I thought upgrading the PSU was just a strong recommendation and not a requirement, as the GT610 min PSU requirement is a 300w and that's what I currently have.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Alobar65 said:


> Got it. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Sorry, I'm slow with all this. So if i get the card I referenced, I should be able to play both games, CIV 5 and American Mensa Academy, although at the minimum video requirements, right? The other moderator's post still has me worrying because I don't fully understand.


You currently are using integrated Intel 3100 any discrete card would be a upgrade. The GT 610 is a very entry level card it will play the 2 games but at the minimum settings. Maximum power draw on the GT 610 is 29w and the minimum PSU is 300w It'll work and HP did use the 8400 GS with the same supply, but may shorten the life of your existing power supply if only because of the extra draw and heat.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I believe this post answered your question.


Wrench97 said:


> Your PC is the base model of the family, it does not have a add-in card, the next model up did.


You have a 300W OEM PSU and they are almost always poor quality. Using it with the 610 would be your decision.


----------



## Alobar65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Everything is understood now. Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

